# General > Sport >  Mountain biking on track

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Mountain biking on track*


The partnership organisation to support companies operating in the mountain biking sector has received new backing from the Scottish Government.   Tourism Secretary Fiona Hyslop has announced £50,000 for the Developing Mountain Biking in Scotland project for the coming year, to help them deliver on a national strategic framework for mountain biking.   [Read Full Article]

----------

